# überraschung am morgen...



## katja (13. Juli 2012)

guten morgen an alle 

gerade bin ich durch den nieselregen zum mülleimer gehüpft, am teich vorbei, der obligatorische blick rein und   was sind das denn für schwimmende stäbchen???

den regen ignorierend hab ich mich hingekniet, um das genauer zu untersuchen und tatsächlich :shock es schwimmen minifischchen in meinem gewässer!! 

die kann ich mir ja wohl nur mit der __ froebeli aus dem teich eines freundes mitgebracht haben  ich erinnere mich auch noch, dass unter einem blatt so ein "schlonz" klebte, hielt das aber für schneckeneier...  da in besagtem teich goldfische und goldelritzen schwimmen, gehe ich mal von zweitem aus? 

und nun? einfach mal abwarten, ob und wieviele durchkommen?


----------



## HAnniGAP (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*

   :gratuliere
lg Anni


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*

Hallo Katja

Schöne überraschung.......
Eigentlich eine ganz normale Sache und doch jedesmal ,voll der Hammer, wie die eine oder andere  Fischart, von Teich zu Teich wandern können toll

viel Spass, mit deinem jungfräulichen Nachwuchs

Gruss Patrick


----------



## katja (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*

danke, aber..na ja... :?

ich hatte ja schonmal mit dem gedanken an ein paar __ kleinfische gespielt, allerdings wurde mir da abgeraten, weil mein teichlein nun ja nicht wirklich groß ist...


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*

Dann hast du,bei Veras TT ,ja was zum tauschen 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## HAnniGAP (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*

 Etz hast du die perfekte Gelegenheit einen größeren zu bauen.  Ist ja nicht für dich,  brauchen die __ Goldelritze halt,  hast ja noch bis zum Winter Zeit.  Also LOOOOSSSSS Sparten in die Hand! :freu Dann muss man auch weniger Rasenmähen.  

LG Anni


----------



## lotta (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*

Hallo Katja
erstmal : gratuliere zum Nachwuchs 
da ich auch gerade welchen habe, kann ich dir nur sagen, wie spannend das ist, die kleinen zu beobachten un sie wachsen zu sehen!
vielleicht überlegst du das mit dem größeren Teich???
Na dann viel spass beim buddeln... Das Wetter wäre ja geradezu perfekt... Musst nicht so schwitzen
Liebe grüße lotta


----------



## Springmaus (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*

Hallo,

toll Glückwunsch !!!!!!


----------



## lonely (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*


Glückwunsch Katja,

jetzt bist du offiziell Fischmamma


----------



## katja (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*

 ja patrick, wenn man die dann auch gefangen bekommt... 

vergrößern ist mir leider aus verschiedenen gründen nicht möglich 

da ich den ganzen rand mit trasszement (granitsteine dazwischen) und dichtschlämme bearbeitet habe bräuchte ich nen presslufthammer, um das zu sprengen :?
dann wieder die probleme: wohin mit dem aushub? wie folien verbinden (wenn überhaupt möglich)? usw. und so fort 

jetzt erstmal abwarten, ob welche durchkommen und wie es im herbst aussieht


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*



lotta schrieb:


> Na dann viel spass beim buddeln... Das Wetter wäre ja geradezu perfekt... Musst nicht so schwitzen
> Liebe grüße lotta



. . . und Wasser müsstest Du auch nicht auffüllen . . . kommt von oben 
Außerdem würde ich mein Profil ändern . . . Du hast jetzt Besatz im Teich *duckundwech*

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## katja (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*


----------



## lotta (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*

so, katja---
hier nun mal ein paar fotos von unserem bisher größten(ca 2 cm) babyfisch "otto",
 und im teich gibt's noch ca 3 davon und noch 'n paar  superminis.
der rest hat sich wohl von selbst geregelt
also, da du nun siehst, wie süüüüüß  die sein können- 
überleg mal, ob du nicht doch zu ner "fischmama" mutieren willst 
liebe fischige  grüße
lotta


----------



## katja (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*



> überleg mal, ob du nicht doch zu ner "fischmama" mutieren willst



das bin ich doch jetzt schon...


----------



## lotta (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: überraschung am morgen...*

na, das nenn ich mal n wort, 
GRATULIERE!!! viel spass und freude mit den minis...
und noch ein foto, von  den und für die verrückten 
gute nacht lotta


----------

